# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  z3x-shell updated to v4.1.1

## khaledrepa

*z3x-shell updated to v4.1.1*  *Fixed “can’t login to server” message, appears with some card readers
- Changed look of first (“****l”) tab
- Added Windows 7 Aero theme compability (progress bar)
- Added x64 card drivers
- Bugfix.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassin55

متابعه ممتازه خالد 
بارك الله فيك
واحلى تقيم
+
+
+
+
+
+
+

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## haylala

do it is good

----------


## alicom15

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mahir36911

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------

